# Advice needed - Look 585 VHM



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks, I would be grateful if you could please give me some advice on the Look 585 frame and Look HSC5SL forks . What are they like, any problems and would you recommend it etc. Are these frames made in France?

Cheers


----------



## fitnerd (Jul 25, 2008)

nicensleazy said:


> Folks, I would be grateful if you could please give me some advice on the Look 585 frame and Look HSC5SL forks . What are they like, any problems and would you recommend it etc. Are these frames made in France?
> 
> Cheers


I have the 2008 585 Ultra, it's an incredible frame. Flawless riding, actually. The HSC5SL is the only fork I've had on it, so I can't compare any other forks in this combination. But, I have done everything from mountain climbs to centuries on it and it has never disappointed me. 

The frame is made in Tunisia by Look.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

nicensleazy said:


> Folks, I would be grateful if you could please give me some advice on the Look 585 frame and Look HSC5SL forks . What are they like, any problems and would you recommend it etc. Are these frames made in France?
> 
> Cheers


Hey Nice', it looks like you and I have very similar tastes! We both have high-end Colnagos and also lust after Looks! I have wanted a Look 585 Ultra or 595 Ultra for a long time now!! I actually like the tube shaping of the 595s but can't bite on the ISP. IMHO, the ISP is either a fix for something that was never broken, or a design change for marketing. In either case, I just can't buy a frame that has an ISP, as much as I lust after the 595. 

How is your EPS? Still loving it? I love my Extreme C! Every time I ride it, it is just about perfect. I only wish it had two sets of water bottle bosses! The only negative thing I can say about it.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride-Fly said:


> Hey Nice', it looks like you and I have very similar tastes! We both have high-end Colnagos and also lust after Looks! I have wanted a Look 585 Ultra or 595 Ultra for a long time now!! I actually like the tube shaping of the 595s but can't bite on the ISP. IMHO, the ISP is either a fix for something that was never broken, or a design change for marketing. In either case, I just can't buy a frame that has an ISP, as much as I lust after the 595.
> 
> How is your EPS? Still loving it? I love my Extreme C! Every time I ride it, it is just about perfect. I only wish it had two sets of water bottle bosses! The only negative thing I can say about it.




Hi mate.......yes still loving it!!!!!      

I was offered a Look 595 at a very good price, in fact, its brand new.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

nicensleazy said:


> Hi mate.......yes still loving it!!!!!
> 
> I was offered a Look 595 at a very good price, in fact, its brand new.


Are you gonna bite??? For me, depending on how good a price, I would probably do it and learn to live with the ISP. What other frames are you looking at to add to your stable?


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Ride-Fly said:


> Are you gonna bite??? For me, depending on how good a price, I would probably do it and learn to live with the ISP. What other frames are you looking at to add to your stable?



Unfortunately, I'm not riding at the mo due to an injury, but hope to be back in the saddle soon.

What have I been looking at recently, well I quite like the look of the new De Rosa King RS.....something turns me on about this frame. The Look of course because its such a good price......another colleague is selling a Prince in BOB, lovely looking, but unfortunately its too big for me.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

nice - I'd take the Look over all of them.

Not that I'm biased like...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Tinea Pedis said:


> nice - I'd take the Look over all of them.
> 
> Not that I'm biased like...


+1

the Look over the Prince and King! I think all 3 would be great rides and probably equal. But purely from a customer service since I don't have any direct experience with any of them- just read ride reports from RBR veterans and all of the great CS experiences people have had with Look USA and Chas- I would choose the 585/595 EASILY!!


----------

